# Manifest discrepancies



## Kasabe (Nov 7, 2021)

Recently we have noticed that we’re receiving more pallets of bulk than are listed on the manifest. This week alone we’ve gotten 22 pallets of bulk that we did not plan for; we are a fairly small store and cannot handle this excess. Any reason for this in particular or just bad luck?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 8, 2021)

Check labels on pallets for store number & call or email the dc. There is a big push of freight from the D.C.'s to all stores right now.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 8, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Check labels on pallets for store number & call or email the dc. There is a big push of freight from the D.C.'s to all stores right now.


Where’s the extra freight suppose to go.
is it going to look a lot like 2018

yes that’s was while the store was open and lasted from nov 10 2018 to January 2019


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 8, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Where’s the extra freight suppose to go.
> is it going to look a lot like 2018
> 
> yes that’s was while the store was open and lasted from nov 10 2018 to January 2019



Oh God. I remember those dark days. i'm really close to getting back to that. I decided I'd start freight from today's double by working out all the appliances. After yeeting as much as I could onto the risers, I was left with an overstacked flat and two very, very overstacked pallets of backstock appliances. I can maybe get half a flat backstocked. There's nowhere else for the shit to go. This led to a fun conversation with my ETL:

Me: Points out problem. "What do you want me to do? I could pull appliances and get some more space. Rearrange some things and get some of this backstocked, but that's a half day project."

ETL: "Just leave it for now. Push the rest of your freight out. Then, do your pull. Rework the appliances to the floor, then see if you can backstock them."

Me: "Ummm...I just got back from lunch. The rest of the freight is 4 unsorted U-boats, some random boxes inbounds just dropped on the gound and a pallet of repacks. That's not all getting pushed in the next 3 hours before I go home."

ETL: "OK, our closers can do the pull. Just get all the freight worked out."

Me: "It's not all gettting pushed today. Remember how we discussed yesterday that I'm completely out of space to backstock coffee mugs?"

ETL: "Yes."

Me: "It looks like a good portion of the remaining freight is casepacks of coffee mugs, so I'm going to have to figure something out there."

ETL: "Ok, just push what will go today and figure out the backstock tomorrow. Tomorrow's truck is small."

Me: "I'm off tomorrow."

ETL: "I'll have someone else rerun everything tomorrow. There'll be less backstock and you can figure it out Wednesday."

Me: "I'm off Wednesday too."

ETL: "How did that happen? [STL] doesn't want you off two days in a row because not enought gets done. I messed that one up. Maybe I can have you work one of those days for overtime? I'll talk to [STL]?"

Me: "I want the 2 days off. That was my only schedule request , 2 days off in a row, and I'm still bitter it got taken away. So, I'm going to take it. Not my fault if things don't get done when I'm not here."

ETL: "OK. Let's not have that conversation again right now. I'll have the freight reworked tomorrow and Wednesday. We'll figure out the backstock problems on Thursday."

Me: "You'll be here Thursday?!?" *Thursday is ETL's regular day off.

ETL: "Shit. No. I hope not. You can figure it out on Thursday on your own. I have faith in you."

Me: "I can try. But, since things don't get done when I'm not here, I'm likely to be behind on other things Thursday. And, if you're going to have someone rework backstock that's going to throw off a lot of our SFQs. I'll need to fix that and make sure that no one else pulls."

ETL: "Why can no one else pull?"

Me: "Because anything they pull, gets put out, even if it doesn't fit because of bad SFQs. That kills the zone. Also, I'm now seeing that merch protection isn't getting put on everything that needs it. I'm having to fix that. And, if I don't happen to notice it, AP is happy to point it out to me. We've discussed this before."

ETL: "Do what AP says. Can we let the zone go a little bit?"

Me: "Did you really just say that?"

ETL: "Pretend I didn't. I'm not saying don't zone."

Me: "You said to make sure everything is 100% on point through next week's holiday prep visit so you can highlight my area to help offset some other areas in home."

ETL: "Yes. I need you to do that. Please do that."

Me: "OK. I'm a little unclear on direction here."

ETL: "Just do what you can. We'll figure something out. Are you sure you don't want overtime tomorrow?"

Me: "Yes."

ETL: "Please?"

Me: "Sorry, but no. I get more accomplished at home when I have two days off in a row. I have a lot of stuff to do."

ETL: "OK. I'm not giving you 2 days off in a row for the next couple of months though."

Me: "Yeah, I know. That's why I'm taking it now."


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 8, 2021)

OK. That was a bit long. But, amusing to recall.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 9, 2021)

Kasabe said:


> Recently we have noticed that we’re receiving more pallets of bulk than are listed on the manifest. This week alone we’ve gotten 22 pallets of bulk that we did not plan for; we are a fairly small store and cannot handle this excess. Any reason for this in particular or just bad luck?



If it’s for your store and just not on the manifest, the TM that sorted it to your door probably forgot to scan it to the trailer. There are a lot of people learning new functions at DC level so it’s bound to happen unfortunately.


----------



## Luck (Nov 10, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> If it’s for your store and just not on the manifest, the TM that sorted it to your door probably forgot to scan it to the trailer. There are a lot of people learning new functions at DC level so it’s bound to happen unfortunately.


But a LOT of it? One or two items makes sense. But 22 pallets? That doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 10, 2021)

Luck said:


> But a LOT of it? One or two items makes sense. But 22 pallets? That doesn't make sense at all.


Logic went out the window 800+ new hires ago, the most basic reason for something being wrong, regardless of the level of stupidity required, is probably the reason.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 11, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> If it’s for your store and just not on the manifest, the TM that sorted it to your door probably forgot to scan it to the trailer. There are a lot of people learning new functions at DC level so it’s bound to happen unfortunately.





Luck said:


> But a LOT of it? One or two items makes sense. But 22 pallets? That doesn't make sense at all.





> Logic went out the window 800+ new hires ago, the most basic reason for something being wrong, regardless of the level of stupidity required, is probably the reason.


What does Manifest mean on DPM Merch tracking?


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

Kasabe said:


> Recently we have noticed that we’re receiving more pallets of bulk than are listed on the manifest. This week alone we’ve gotten 22 pallets of bulk that we did not plan for; we are a fairly small store and cannot handle this excess. Any reason for this in particular or just bad luck?


Found a strand of t0219 Teamlift labels in a trailer for a different store with a recent batch. CIS told me is was TC.  Why aren’t the labels being put on the cartons individually? That may help out…


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 12, 2022)

I 


RWTM said:


> What does Manifest mean on DPM Merch tracking?


Is it just the date or is there an actual manifest #?
The manifest is basically just a list of every item and quantity that should be on the trailer. (Essentially the same as the DCI) So if there’s a number, it’s just the number tied to the list for that particular trailer (probably just some combination of store #, date, trailer #), and the date is just the date it was created, which should just match the trailer close date.
At least that’s my understanding of it, I could be off.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> I
> 
> Is it just the date or is there an actual manifest #?
> The manifest is basically just a list of every item and quantity that should be on the trailer. (Essentially the same as the DCI) So if there’s a number, it’s just the number tied to the list for that particular trailer (probably just some combination of store #, date, trailer #), and the date is just the date it was created, which should just match the trailer close date.
> At least that’s my understanding of it, I could be off.


ICQA said I was gonna learn’. The TM with the knowledge (the one who taught me how to be the *RWTM.*) was busy solving real time problems over in MBP. No worries tho cuz the other knowledgeable ICQA TM taught me how to perform SUL audits. No wonder why OB quality stats for my key is the only stat in the green ✅. Wish I could say the same for Safety and Productivey🚨. Appreciate the help IB fam… Haven't seen that many receiving errors lately. I got u


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 12, 2022)

Kasabe said:


> Recently we have noticed that we’re receiving more pallets of bulk than are listed on the manifest. This week alone we’ve gotten 22 pallets of bulk that we did not plan for; we are a fairly small store and cannot handle this excess. Any reason for this in particular or just bad luck?


So it’s not on the trailer detail okay that’s an easy fix . Are the bulk pallets labeled with a different store ?All you would have to do is sweep it back with a bol. If the the pallets have your store number than you take it . Just because you don’t see It doesn’t mean it doesn’t belong to you . What could have happened was that it was meant to go on a trailer or trailers at one point in the week but you didn’t received , if that happened your etl and Tl inbound would have gotten and email with  a” dummy”trailer number and cartons  to acknowledge. The trailer didn’t physically came to the store , but the product was on the trailer you mentioned . However it would be acknowledged with a different trailer number and now the one you just unloaded.


----------

